# Pups everywhere XD



## beckajean101 (Mar 31, 2012)

I will be posting pics soon ^_^ Five of my does gave birth recently...unfortunatly one little blonde spotted doe did not make it through the ordeal and passed away  Only one of her little pups survived but it is doing well and is currently being fostered by three of the does who put all their pups in one bed ^_^. A quick head count revealed about thirty in all 0_0, but they are all beautiful. I somehow ended up with several babies with blue spots on them.....strange since the mother was blonde and the dad was black and white...but I do not know their lineage because all of my mice are pet store rescues ^_^ I will be posting pics soon. If anyone is in the eastern KY area and is looking for some interesting spotted mice to add to their mix I have plenty ^_^. Though I doubt I will let many of the blue babies go. I can honestly say that I have never had this many babies at one time......and did not even know that two of the five were prego......but here they are. Pics to come soon!


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

aw x cuute xx


----------

